# Nuc Workshop in Maine July16



## Dave Meldrum (Oct 15, 2007)

How to Make Summer Nucs

A Hands-on Workshop
Saturday, July 16, 2011
1pm –4pm
163 Highland Cliff Road, Windham ME

Presenter: Master Beekeeper Erin MacGregor-Forbes

This will be a hands-on workshop utilizing the Cumberland County Beekeepers Association’s club hives to make 4 summer nucs for the purpose of wintering over for following year use. (Two nucs per each full sized colony.)
http://mainebeekeepers.org/cumberland-county-beekeepers/events/summer-nuc-workshop/


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks Dave, 
it will be a good time and a good learning experience. 
Best, 
-Erin


----------

